# BiCornuate Uterus or a septate uterus??



## Becci_Boo86

Hi ladies, I had my FS appointment today and he isnt sure which uterus i have. He wont check anymore until i have another MC ( means i will have had 3 if i have another)

I just wanted to know if anyone else has had this and got pregnant and had a health baby and gone to full term or even prem!

thanks xx


----------



## bernina

Hi Becci. So sorry for your previous losses :hugs:

I was diagnosed with a uterine septum, it basically means I had a piece of tissue that came down the middle 2/3 of my uterus making it almost heart shaped. I had surgery to correct it in late January and according to my FS it was a success and I now have a "normal" uterus and should have no further problems due to that. I had 2 prior miscarriages which could have been the result of the septum (blood supply is less and sometimes a fetus that attaches there just doesn't get enough nourishment).

I wish I could tell you that I got a BFP right after that, but unfortunately my body is taking it's sweet time to put out some nice ripe eggs. 

There's another thread that has a lot of information and some great success stories:
https://www.babyandbump.com/gestati...919-uterine-malformation-bicornuates-etc.html

Best of luck to you and if you have any questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## maroon

Hi!
Ive just joined so dont really know what im doing yet!! :)
I have just seen your post and wanted to say I have a partial septum in my uterus. I have had 4 mcs between 5 - 8 weeks (only saw heartbeat on 3rd preg at 7 weeks).
I have had numerous scans including a 3d one and more recently had a hysteroscopy to look inside the womb. 
I am having the operation to remove the septum on 5th aug! Am scared but really hoping it will help me carry my next baby. Its been a heartbreaking 2 years for me and hubby.
Good luck with your next pregnancy and so sorry for your losses. xx


----------



## zeezee

I don't know whether this is helpful at all, but my mum had a bicorneate uterus. She lost 2 babies at 24 weeks before me, then the dr saw she had it and "created" a uterus for her with all the bits - this was in the late 1970s and I was born, so I think this is something that is definetly fixable!!


----------



## sarah1989

I too have been diagnosed with a Bicornuate Uterus. Didn't have any advice, but wanted to offer :hugs: and let you know you are not alone.


----------



## Kitkat09

Becci_Boo86 said:


> He wont check anymore until i have another MC ( means i will have had 3 if i have another)

WTF? Is it me or is that bullshit? I'm sorry but that just strikes me as cruel and your body is not some experiment. Why the wait and what's a miscarriage going to prove? Did he do a hysterosonogram? 

I'm sorry if I sound shrill and I hope I'm not making you feel bad but your doctor sounds like a moron and I would push for a second opinion asap. Make a stink about it if you have to. Any doctor that allows you to go into a pregnancy with a possible anatomical defect is being reckless. You need to know what you're dealing with BEFORE you get pregnant again so you can either fix it or know what to watch for when you do get pregnant.

BTW, I had a small septum picked up by hysterosonogram and a metroplasty to remove it. It was very easy. I don't know much about bicornate situations but there is a Yahoo group devoted to Mullerian Anomolies that has good info as well as forums.

Good luck to you and let us know how it goes.


----------



## sarah1989

Kitkat09 said:


> Becci_Boo86 said:
> 
> 
> He wont check anymore until i have another MC ( means i will have had 3 if i have another)
> 
> *WTF? Is it me or is that bullshit? I'm sorry but that just strikes me as cruel and your body is not some experiment. Why the wait and what's a miscarriage going to prove?* Did he do a hysterosonogram?
> 
> I'm sorry if I sound shrill and I hope I'm not making you feel bad but your doctor sounds like a moron and I would push for a second opinion asap. Make a stink about it if you have to. Any doctor that allows you to go into a pregnancy with a possible anatomical defect is being reckless. You need to know what you're dealing with BEFORE you get pregnant again so you can either fix it or know what to watch for when you do get pregnant.
> 
> BTW, I had a small septum picked up by hysterosonogram and a metroplasty to remove it. It was very easy. I don't know much about bicornate situations but there is a Yahoo group devoted to Mullerian Anomolies that has good info as well as forums.
> 
> Good luck to you and let us know how it goes.Click to expand...

I agree with this! When my Bicornuate Uterus was diagnosed, it was from an ultrasound, as well as an internal exam. The fact your doctor is telling you to wait until you miscarry again is outrageous! I would be finding a new doctor or getting a second opinion!

Best of Luck


----------



## maroon

Hi
Just in regards to what sarah1989 says. I totally agree but I think it just works differently in the UK. After my 2nd mc my consultant said it was way more likely that my next preg would be ok rather than the septum causing the mcs, however if I do have a 3rd mc they will then look at surgery as a last resort. While I was waiting for my appointment with him after my 3rd I went on to haev a 4th mc (chem pg) so am now having the surgery in just over a month. I do agree this shouldnt happen but I think as we are on nhs and do not pay for treatments they are a little more cautious. Some women do carry to term with a BU/SU so they leave it until you have had 3mc before they intervene. Sad but thats the way it is when nhs is so short on funding.
xx


----------



## CharliesMommy

I am 29 and I have Uterus Didelphys, they always thought I had a Bicornuate Uterus until I went to a high risk OBGYN. I also had a uterine septum that had to be surgically removed. FYI Uterus Didelphys is very similar to Bicorunate but I have two completely seperate uteri. I had 3 miscarriges (all less than 10 weeks along) and then two years ago in August I met my husband, I was convinced I couldnt carry a baby so we stopped using protection in November. On Valentines Day only 6 months after we met I found out I was 6 weeks pregnant. My son was born August 19th 2009, I was 32 weeks along and he was 3lbs 9oz and 17 in. He spent 24 days in the NICU learning to eat and gaining weight but was otherwise healthy. He is so beautiful and the light of my life ... he will be one in a little over a month and a half. (His picture is my avatar). So its very possible to have a successful pregnancy. Were trying for #2 right now. Good Luck!


----------



## dream2btrue

Hi, Sorry for your loss. Just wanted to let you know i have septate bicornuate uterus n i'm now 32 weeks pregnant. Touch wood without any complications and no signs of preterm labour . The baby is growing consistently. Don't worry n think positive u will be blessed with a baby . Uterine anomalies r no big deal.


----------



## dream2btrue

( He wont check anymore until i have another MC ( means i will have had 3 if i have another) one more thing to mention your FS is'nt crazy actually septum removal makes the uterus weak so they try you to get pregnant without surgery. It is just a matter of chance that you had 2 MC but there is always a good chance that in your next pregnancy the placenta is away from septum and you have healthy pregnancy .


----------



## Lallie

I had a bicornuate and septate uterus, which was thought to be the cause of 2 ectopic pregnancies. I had the septum removed in '97 before a couple of rounds of IVF. They didn't work, but I am now almost 11 weeks pregnant now after a further two rounds of IVF with frozen, donated eggs. Good luck everyone.


----------



## bernina

Congrats on the pregnancy Lallie!! A very happy and healthy 9 mos to you!!!


----------



## princess-emma

hey hun., i have a birconuate uterus.. this is my 2nd pregnancy the first one was my dd who was birn by c section at 37 weeks....she was slightly small but definately gained weight very quickly....im now 25 weeks pregnant and baby so far is growing well... i have a consultant who is keeping an eye on me tho.xxx


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Becci_Boo86 said:


> Hi ladies, I had my FS appointment today and he isnt sure which uterus i have. He wont check anymore until i have another MC ( means i will have had 3 if i have another)
> 
> I just wanted to know if anyone else has had this and got pregnant and had a health baby and gone to full term or even prem!
> 
> thanks xx

This is my situation exactly. I have had one MC and the dr thinks I have one of the two. He wants me to try one more time and if I miscarry to go to a specialist. Good luck to you!


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Well i had my second appointment on the 1st November i am now starting some treatment in January. He said he dosnt want to worry about my Uterus just yet cos he thinks that this might not be the problem. 

i hope they help u hun! its not nice having to go through another MC just so then they can help u i think thats wrong i really do! xxx


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Becci_Boo86 said:


> Well i had my second appointment on the 1st November i am now starting some treatment in January. He said he dosnt want to worry about my Uterus just yet cos he thinks that this might not be the problem.
> 
> i hope they help u hun! its not nice having to go through another MC just so then they can help u i think thats wrong i really do! xxx

What kind of treatment are you starting? Did they determine if it's septate or bicornuate?


----------



## Becci_Boo86

I'm going to be put on Progesterone injections and baby aspirin aswell. I not sure if he is putting me on anything else cos he wants to wait for the bloods to come back. 

They think its a Septate but they not sure i only had 1 scan and that was to look at my PCOS and they then saw the uterus was different but nothing since then really. xx


----------



## hopefulmama2b

Well, good luck!! I'm glad you are getting treatment at least and hopefully next time you will get your baby! They obviously must not have been too concerned with the septum if they haven't really mentioned it since so that's great. The progesterone problem at least has an easier fix.


----------



## sukisam

Hi

I have a bicornate uterus and i have a 7 and 10 year old.

Sadly my first baby was born sleeping at 24 weeks, i felt she was getting stuck and i was having contractions but the medics didn't believe me. i had a bleed and went into labour and she didn't make it. 

I got pregnant very quickly again and my second daughter was born at 35 weeks again I felt she was getting stuck and I was admitted alot with contractions that always settled (I felt my uterus was irritated cos the baby was getting bigger). Medics said I was "anxious" and everything was fine. She got stuck during labour so had a c-section where they discovered my bicornate uterus red faces all round!

Then I had my son at 36 weeks similar pregnancy but this time i knew what was going on and refused to be fobbed off, lots of hospital admissions with contractions from 24 weeks onwards but they always stopped. I had him via a vaginal delivery at 36 weeks and he's now 7!

Now, I'm ttc again but no luck so far after 13cycles but we have sperm issues.

Make sure you have Dr's who know what they are talking about and always trust yourself you know your body the best

Good luck
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Becci_Boo86

Thanks sukisam! 

Thats so shocking that they didnt believe you when u new something was going on. 
Its amazing to know that you can have children and it gives more hope to others. 

So did they give you any treatment for it? did you have any other problems etc..??

I'm from Hereford and i think i got a good doctor i hope. he said he not going to look at my uterus until i get pregnant really.

xxx


----------



## sukisam

Hi
no treatment for me they only really knew about it in my last pregnancy but it was a much better pregnancy, regular scans all my care was consultant led and by that time they had a new consultant and she was experienced with bicornate uterus's!
It's best to know cos first time round if they had admitted me they could've given me drugs to stop labour and give me steriod injections to mature baby's lung etc but none of that happened.
It was never picked up in any of my scans etc, I think it is reasonably rare.
Fx we get our :bfp:soon
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mamylove

sarah1989 said:


> Kitkat09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becci_Boo86 said:
> 
> 
> He wont check anymore until i have another MC ( means i will have had 3 if i have another)
> 
> *WTF? Is it me or is that bullshit? I'm sorry but that just strikes me as cruel and your body is not some experiment. Why the wait and what's a miscarriage going to prove?* Did he do a hysterosonogram?
> 
> I'm sorry if I sound shrill and I hope I'm not making you feel bad but your doctor sounds like a moron and I would push for a second opinion asap. Make a stink about it if you have to. Any doctor that allows you to go into a pregnancy with a possible anatomical defect is being reckless. You need to know what you're dealing with BEFORE you get pregnant again so you can either fix it or know what to watch for when you do get pregnant.
> 
> BTW, I had a small septum picked up by hysterosonogram and a metroplasty to remove it. It was very easy. I don't know much about bicornate situations but there is a Yahoo group devoted to Mullerian Anomolies that has good info as well as forums.
> 
> Good luck to you and let us know how it goes.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with this! When my Bicornuate Uterus was diagnosed, it was from an ultrasound, as well as an internal exam. The fact your doctor is telling you to wait until you miscarry again is outrageous! I would be finding a new doctor or getting a second opinion!
> 
> Best of LuckClick to expand...

My doctor said the same with my last miscarriage. I had 3 miscarriages. I just don't understand why doctors do that. Why they don't like fixing the problem by suggesting a surgery to fix it.


----------



## sweetiepiemum

hi i have a bicornuate uterus and i didn't find out til i had a c-section with my 2nd baby i got pregnant twice n went into labour at 38wks with both my girls my first was born breech as by the time i got to hospital it was time to push my 2nd girl i got ter a bit earlier so i had a c-section as she was breech too. my doc told me i will prob hav a c-section now with my third


----------

